# Homemade Creations >  Ep 09 - 18' Sailboat Build  Chines, Sheer Clamps, Etc. (+ Giveaway!)

## Downeast Thunder

If you've been following the build series of my 18' Sailboat Build:

This is the ninth episode of the 18 sailboat build and has to do with finishing the installation of the chine logs, sheer clamps, etc. (longitudinal stringers). Mother Nature is still hampering efforts, but progress continues in earnest despite the heavy, wet weather and high winds.

*Here's the video:*

----------

